# Component Video Out.



## chris2922 (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey guys,
im sorry if this isnt really a Tivo related question, but while i was searching for the answer i came across several old threads here that came close to answering my question - so i was hoping someone could help. (you lot usually can)

I have a Sony DAV-S550 combined amp/dvdplayer.
I currently have my set top box and games console pluged into video1 and video2 - which are composite inputs (red/white/yellow).

I am about to buy a projector. The one id like (the Sanyo plv-z4) projects rock solid 480p images but is a bit shakey on 480i images, as it runs them through a poor 'de-interlacer'. Even with this turned off the picture still shows conversion artifacts.

All my kit runs at 480i at the moment, but the DAV-S550 has a 'component out' on the back.

My question is:

If i connect the Sanyo to the DAV-S550 via component leads, will the signals from Video1 and Video2 be converted to 480p signals and sent to the Sanyo - or is this output for internaly played DVDs only?

I hope someone can help as i have no way of testing it!


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

I have the S880 and it's component out is from the DVD only. In fact that's wriiten on the back next to the component out IIRC.

Sure you mean 480i/p; UK DVDs are 576i/p?


----------



## chris2922 (Jul 4, 2004)

Dvd only then. I was hoping that wasnt the case - oh well, shot down again.
I know prgress is great, but i wish standards would change so much.

As far as the 480i/p / 576i/p thing goes id forgotten there was a difference between us and America. Most of the websites i visit that keep up to date with information on these things tend to be American. The Xbox360 is the thing i keep hearing shout the loudest about the Hi-def revolution - and its generally Americans going off about 720p.

The reviews i have read on the Sanyo pojector claim that the 'de-interlacing' method it uses has a detrimental affect on the picture - which i can imagine is possible. I suppose the only way to find out if thats the case for us is to actually go somewhere and demo one, which isnt easy.

Perhaps being as there is a differnece between our resolution and Americas standard, the problem wont exisit on an English PLV-Z4 - or may be reduced/made worse. I suppose there would have to be fundamental differences in the projectors for the 2 regions. Any thoughts? Maybe im clutching at straws.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I read up a lot on projectors before I got mine and from what I saw the only differences between most territories are the power leads.

FWIW my Philips Bogart can take an RGBs input (via a SCART adapter) which means I can use a B-Tech Quintro+ SCART switcher to feed RGB signals from all my equipment to both the TV and the PJ without cable swapping.

You may find it's worth investigating the JS range of SCART to component convertors (though I expect you'll still end up with an interlaced signal) which will allow you to connect your Tivo up as well as your DVD player, STB and games console using a better quality feed than composite. If you want progressive scan for everything you're going to need a scaler which is more money - or you could maybe go for an XBox 360 as both games console and DVD player?

If you're not familiar with it then I recommend the LCD/DLP projector forum over at www.avforums.com as a great place to ask questions which are UK focused.


----------



## Deano-b (Nov 9, 2005)

chris2922 said:


> The reviews i have read on the Sanyo pojector claim that the 'de-interlacing' method it uses has a detrimental affect on the picture - which i can imagine is possible. I suppose the only way to find out if thats the case for us is to actually go somewhere and demo one, which isnt easy.
> 
> Perhaps being as there is a differnece between our resolution and Americas standard, the problem wont exisit on an English PLV-Z4 - or may be reduced/made worse. I suppose there would have to be fundamental differences in the projectors for the 2 regions. Any thoughts? Maybe im clutching at straws.


The scaler in the Z4 produces a soft picture and most people bypass this by going down the HTPC route so the PC can pixel map 1:1 a 1280x720 picture so the Z4 doesn't have to do any scaling. If this is not an option look at the Hitatchi TX200 as I've seen both and have played with them at great length and there really isn't a lot between them. The TX200 is cheaper but doesn't come with a 3 year warranty like the Z4 though.


----------

